# Topline/muscle building advice please



## MissSBird (6 December 2008)

Ok, first time I've posted any pictures on here so hope this works.

This is my tb Annie. I've had her for 3 years now and she's the first horse I've actually owned. When I got her she was suffering from mild neglect, having been under-fed and never worked properly. She had no muscle tone and was thin.

Since then I've been doing my best to increase her condition. She's on very good grass, and I moniter her temperature almost obsessivly to make sure she doesn't get too hot or cold. 

Her feeding has been difficult, especially as she's a poor doer. She's a stressy horse as it is so looses condition easily, and a lot of feed makes her fizzy, even the ones that claim to be non-heating. So it's been a lot of trial and error to try and find a feed that works. She's on a new combination this winter which so far seems to be working quite well.

We've also had problems with a couple of nasty injuries which have forced long periods of box rest which obviously drops muscle tone.

Right now we take lessons regularly. I ride whenever I can, usually 4/5 times a week, but for over a week now the arena has been frozen so I've not been able to. I'd hack out but I'm at uni full time and work full time saturdays so only can do this on Sundays.

basically I'd like some opinions on how she's looking, and some advice on building up muscles where necessary, particularly if anyone has suggestions for this time of year when my chances to ride are cut down

thanks to everyone who got this far!

This is approx 9 months after I got her, just before she injured herself and was on box rest for 3 months







and now


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (6 December 2008)

how old is she


----------



## Oscarsmum (6 December 2008)

my horse is on baileys no 4 topline conditioning cubes
he is a very fizzy boy and these seemed to have calmed him down and have in no way fizzed him up. so maybe changing her feed to something so she has the right protein to build muscle and working long and low, pessoa-ing to build up topline 
hope this helps
x


----------



## MissSBird (6 December 2008)

She's 10 now and finally settling, thankfully.

She's on tospec conditioning cubes so should be getting the right proteins, and I do work in a pessoa. So far so good


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (6 December 2008)

my now retired fizzy comp pony was also on baileys no 4 that worked well, haylage also worked better than hay


----------



## Oscarsmum (6 December 2008)

you seem to be on the right track just keep at it and the results will come!


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (6 December 2008)

blue chip are also good feeds that do not change temperment. my mare is a fat ass so has blue chip lami-lite but normal blue chip is excellent for getting a touch more condition without fizz, however she looks like she's getting their doing what your doing at mo


----------



## HLB (6 December 2008)

she changed colour dramatically hasnt she???

she looks quite good i think, well in the last picture anyway.

i think some of the muscle tone problem is that she looks to be on the forehand, not realy working from behind - sorry im not being nasty, it could be the photo and then im talking out the back of my neck.

but she also looks croup high so that will be a job anyway, i would do head stretched down over trotting poles and cavaletti get the back up, hind leg working, maybe a bit of strapping.

i dont know if your after advice on working her or feeding her, sorry may have misunderstood 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but looks to be a lot of feeding advice.  Anyway my feeding advice is always the same - forage, dosent really hot them up and usally fattens them up


----------



## HLB (6 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
She's 10 now and finally settling, thankfully.

She's on tospec conditioning cubes so should be getting the right proteins, and I do work in a pessoa. So far so good 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

sorry just read - why do you work her in a pessoa?? they dont allow the horse any flexibility! IMO which other will no doubt disagree


----------



## MissSBird (6 December 2008)

She does that in winter! Its incredible her coat really darkens but her muzzle lightens. In summer she goes from liver chestnutty colour to the light bay, and her muzzle darkens. bizarre pony!

I can't do poll work with her - she's terrified of jump poles. I can currently walk over them and trot on a loose rein but anything harder and she starts getting very worried.

She is on the forehand in that picture and its something we're working on with instructor, and it's improving. Still have our moments particularly in canter. Just chose that photo cause it's the only recent side on one i have undersaddle.

I'm just looking for general advice - basically what you would do to help the situation. I want to know I'm doing everything I can do


----------



## Cop-Pop (6 December 2008)

I agree with you HLB - not a fan of pessoas at all.  I used to lunge my TBx in a chambon (under advice from back lady) and that really helped building her topline up.


----------



## Oscarsmum (6 December 2008)

pessoa allow flexibility if you have them loose, but so many people just do them them up tight so there horse is working in an overbent outline!


----------



## MissSBird (6 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
She's 10 now and finally settling, thankfully.

She's on tospec conditioning cubes so should be getting the right proteins, and I do work in a pessoa. So far so good 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

sorry just read - why do you work her in a pessoa?? they dont allow the horse any flexibility! IMO which other will no doubt disagree 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I've heard so many different comments about all sorts of lunging aids I ended up just trying a few various ones and going with the one I felt suited my horse best, and working off the recommendation of a physiotherapist who helped me when her back muscles became very weak after yet another period of box rest.


----------



## Oscarsmum (6 December 2008)

how come she was on box rest?if you don't mind me asking? poor girly


----------



## HLB (6 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
She's 10 now and finally settling, thankfully.

She's on tospec conditioning cubes so should be getting the right proteins, and I do work in a pessoa. So far so good 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

sorry just read - why do you work her in a pessoa?? they dont allow the horse any flexibility! IMO which other will no doubt disagree 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I've heard so many different comments about all sorts of lunging aids I ended up just trying a few various ones and going with the one I felt suited my horse best, and working off the recommendation of a physiotherapist who helped me when her back muscles became very weak after yet another period of box rest. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i understand you must work with what you feel best for you and your horse, i just always feel that they make us (as trainer/rider) lazy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  i also have a thing against side reins -- ooh shouldnt say that did my BHS stages ** slaps fingers for typing** 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but i use a bungy.

Passoas, if used loosy dont work?? well so i was told by a FBHS. i have one, i used it a couple times, hated it and so put it on ebay for cheaps, didnt sell so its in a bag in the tack room like a lot of gagets i seem to disslike


----------



## MissSBird (7 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
how come she was on box rest?if you don't mind me asking? poor girly 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats a question and a half

She's been spooked severely in the field, galloped for the stables, tried to to jump the 5 bar gate. I saw her front legs catch it and her flip, though couldn't see how she landed. Still remember that sickening view vividly. The gate has a dent in it to this day. No severe damage done but plenty of scrapes and nasty deep bruises so that was about a month I think.

She crashed through a fence once, again leaving the field. Again no severe damage but some deep cuts that needed a few stitches and to be kept out of the dirt until healed. I think that one took about 2 months.

We worked out the problem and sorted it; she's now much happier in the field.

The big one was when she cut her coronet band. I've never seen a horse so lame in all my life. I honestly thought she'd broken her leg or something dramatic. Amazingly it was just a deep cut, no major pernament damage as such. just extremely sore - she could barely walk. it's now healed, but has left a pernament crack in her back hoof, which you can actually just see in the last photo of her. The risk of infection was so high she was in for months. She just couldn't go out.

This is when we had the problems with weak back muscles.

Since then she's cut her front leg across the canon bone, again no serious pernament damage done, but stitches required and a time in the box again!

She's been a trial, but I've certainly learnt a lot about emergency first aid from her!


----------



## MissSBird (7 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
She's 10 now and finally settling, thankfully.

She's on tospec conditioning cubes so should be getting the right proteins, and I do work in a pessoa. So far so good 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

sorry just read - why do you work her in a pessoa?? they dont allow the horse any flexibility! IMO which other will no doubt disagree 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I've heard so many different comments about all sorts of lunging aids I ended up just trying a few various ones and going with the one I felt suited my horse best, and working off the recommendation of a physiotherapist who helped me when her back muscles became very weak after yet another period of box rest. 

[/ QUOTE ]

i understand you must work with what you feel best for you and your horse, i just always feel that they make us (as trainer/rider) lazy 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  i also have a thing against side reins -- ooh shouldnt say that did my BHS stages ** slaps fingers for typing** 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but i use a bungy.

Passoas, if used loosy dont work?? well so i was told by a FBHS. i have one, i used it a couple times, hated it and so put it on ebay for cheaps, didnt sell so its in a bag in the tack room like a lot of gagets i seem to disslike 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Said back person made me swear to never use side reins!  and I only lunge once a week or so, and obviously only use pessoa when lunging. I'd much rather ride! Anyway, each to his/her own


----------



## HLB (7 December 2008)

ridding is so much more fun 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i hate standing there talking - well i like talking but not "trott on" "and walk".  have only had babies last year and this and just backed about 4 so been doning loads of lunging, im now sick of it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Me want to ride more


----------



## MissSBird (7 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
ridding is so much more fun 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 i hate standing there talking - well i like talking but not "trott on" "and walk".  have only had babies last year and this and just backed about 4 so been doning loads of lunging, im now sick of it 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Me want to ride more 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

I know exactly how you feel. We had 2 months of just lunging to help the back situation and my god did I get sick of it! You have my sympathies!


----------



## Marciamac (7 December 2008)

The only way to really build a horse's top line and muscles is constant, steady, correct flatwork (even if it's done out hacking) over a long period of time, combined with correct feeding for the horse's type, work etc. No amount of gadgets will do it, and you can't expect things to happen in months - it takes years. Short-cuts are a false economy.


----------



## MissSBird (7 December 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
The only way to really build a horse's top line and muscles is constant, steady, correct flatwork (even if it's done out hacking) over a long period of time, combined with correct feeding for the horse's type, work etc. No amount of gadgets will do it, and you can't expect things to happen in months - it takes years. Short-cuts are a false economy. 

[/ QUOTE ]

well I think my post and the fact I've been working on this for 3 years shows that I've been giving it time and was merely asking for advice to see if anyone had any suggestions for anything else I could do to help improve it?


----------

